# Heat press vinyl or transfer onto a neoprene wetsuit



## vspec34 (Jul 23, 2007)

I've done searches on neoprene and wetsuits, but didn't come up with much info. I have a friend that wants to put his logo on wetsuits that students use when he's out teaching. I'm thinking of heat pressing either cut vinyl or some type of transfer onto the wetsuits. Has anyone attempted this and if so, any suggestions?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Try some vinyl heat pressing on a mouse pad I think its close or the same stuff,

R.


----------



## vinylgx24 (Mar 9, 2010)

wat brand of heat press vinyl is good for cotton t-shirts?


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is one;
Ultraspan™ Custom Heat Transfers: Insta Graphic Systems Sales
Never used it but sales people can never be wrong! it must work!



> wat brand of heat press vinyl is good for cotton t-shirts?


might want to start your own thread, get better results...
Here is a good place to start...
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t20425.html


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow just realize how old that first post was...hope you found it by now...


----------



## OhNoMrBill (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, I know this is a 6 year old thread, but I still didn't quite find an answer except practicing on a mouse pad but all my pads already have some graphics.
I was wanting to know which heat vinyl would be best (low heat?) for a 90% neoprene - 10% nylon product.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## David Bejarano (Feb 13, 2010)

I have the same issue, maybe someone have the answer now? I´ve tried siser sub block but came out after the first use. 

Thank you.


----------

